# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica do18kg KOJA?

## Cathy

Prema americkim pedijatrima poželjno je dijete do 2 godine voziti u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje. Na našem tržištu sam našla dvije sjedalice. Peg Perego switchable i neku Recaro koja košta oko 4000 kuna. Dali ima netko iskustva sa takvim sjedalicama? Koliko trebaju biti dugački pojasevi u autu? Mi imamo jedan auto sa isofixom i jedan bez tako da mi možda onda u obzir dolazi samo PP. 
Da li je cijena i pokazatelj kvalitete? Da li postoji još neka na našem tržštu a da ide u dva smijera? 
Svaki savjet je dobrodošao.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Mi uzeli Joie Stages. Može u obratnom smjeru vožnje. To je kategorija 0,1,2,3. 
Mislim da cijena nije pokazatelj kvalitete, naročito što sam dobila odgovor da je prva funkcija AS da dijete ne leti po autu. Mislim da tom cilju jednako dobro služi AS od 500 i od 5000 kn.

----------


## Cathy

> Mi uzeli Joie Stages. Može u obratnom smjeru vožnje. To je kategorija 0,1,2,3. 
> Mislim da cijena nije pokazatelj kvalitete, naročito što sam dobila odgovor da je prva funkcija AS da dijete ne leti po autu. Mislim da tom cilju jednako dobro služi AS od 500 i od 5000 kn.


Sa ili bez isofixa? I di ih ima u Zagrebu?

----------


## zutaminuta

Bez isofixa, u Magicbaby, ili Babycentru, ne znam točno. Slični su mi nazivi pa ih miješam.

----------


## Cathy

> Bez isofixa, u Magicbaby, ili Babycentru, ne znam točno. Slični su mi nazivi pa ih miješam.


Hvala. Kaj su rekli za rok trajanja? I koji auto imate ako se smije znati, zbog pojaseva?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne sjećam se, ne znam ni gdje sam stavila račun, ali mislim da je pristojan. Trebalo bi pisat na webshopu.

----------


## eryngium

> Prema americkim pedijatrima poželjno je dijete do 2 godine voziti u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje. Na našem tržištu sam našla dvije sjedalice. Peg Perego switchable i neku Recaro koja košta oko 4000 kuna. Dali ima netko iskustva sa takvim sjedalicama? Koliko trebaju biti dugački pojasevi u autu? Mi imamo jedan auto sa isofixom i jedan bez tako da mi možda onda u obzir dolazi samo PP. 
> Da li je cijena i pokazatelj kvalitete? Da li postoji još neka na našem tržštu a da ide u dva smijera? 
> Svaki savjet je dobrodošao.


I Cybex Sirona ti ide u oba smijera. Ali je isofix.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

Mi imamo Romer dualfix, isto ide u oba smjera. Al isto ima isofix, i dodatnu nozicu. Ja sam super zadovoljna.

----------


## Cathy

> Mi imamo Romer dualfix, isto ide u oba smjera. Al isto ima isofix, i dodatnu nozicu. Ja sam super zadovoljna.


To mi na žalost nije opcija. Moj nema isofix,  a ja više vozim.

----------


## Cathy

> Mi imamo Romer dualfix, isto ide u oba smjera. Al isto ima isofix, i dodatnu nozicu. Ja sam super zadovoljna.


Može link, ne mogu ju naći po imenu u dućanima.

----------


## Jadranka

https://www.babycenter.hr/britax-rom...732-81276.html

Evo ta. Al tek sto sam je nahvalila zakazao mi mehanizam za zatezanje pojasa. Nadam se da je nesto lako popravljivo.

----------


## Cathy

> https://www.babycenter.hr/britax-rom...732-81276.html
> 
> Evo ta. Al tek sto sam je nahvalila zakazao mi mehanizam za zatezanje pojasa. Nadam se da je nesto lako popravljivo.


Javi kako je prošlo.￼  :Smile:  i držim fige.

----------


## Cathy

> https://www.babycenter.hr/britax-rom...732-81276.html
> 
> Evo ta. Al tek sto sam je nahvalila zakazao mi mehanizam za zatezanje pojasa. Nadam se da je nesto lako popravljivo.


Javi kako je prošlo. I držim fige.

----------


## Jadranka

Rijesila sam sama. Neka kopca je bila zaglavila za neku plastiku pa pojas nije mogao ni vamo ni tamo. Nego, mi smo platili tu stolicu vise nego duplo jeftinije preko Abrakadabre. Bila je neka akcija na akciju na akciju. I popusti su se zbrajali  :Smile:  al cesto budu i na Amazonu takve neke super povoljne akcije. Ako ti se ne zuri jako, isplati se malo pricekat (na koju god stolicu).

----------


## Cathy

> Rijesila sam sama. Neka kopca je bila zaglavila za neku plastiku pa pojas nije mogao ni vamo ni tamo. Nego, mi smo platili tu stolicu vise nego duplo jeftinije preko Abrakadabre. Bila je neka akcija na akciju na akciju. I popusti su se zbrajali  al cesto budu i na Amazonu takve neke super povoljne akcije. Ako ti se ne zuri jako, isplati se malo pricekat (na koju god stolicu).


Čekam, zato sam se i krenula ranije raspitivati. Jos cca 6 mjeseci koristimo jaje.

----------


## Optimist

Ima li itko iskustva s ovom AS:

https://www.babycenter.hr/recaro-aut...nk-121557.html

Iskustva, preporuke?

Tek smo poceli proucavati i traziti najbolju AS pa nam je svaka pomoc dobro dosla  :Smile: 

Dobit cemo Peg peregova kolica 3u1, ali su starija od 6 god., tako da to jaje ne dolazi u obzir. 
Razmisljala sam o njihovom novom jajetu, ali sumnjam da ide u staru konstrukciju kolica (to jos trebam provjeriti), a i nisam cula neke hvale o njihovim AS, nesto kao da novorodjence zauzme cudan polozaj u njima?

----------


## Cathy

> Ima li itko iskustva s ovom AS:
> 
> https://www.babycenter.hr/recaro-aut...nk-121557.html
> 
> Iskustva, preporuke?
> 
> Tek smo poceli proucavati i traziti najbolju AS pa nam je svaka pomoc dobro dosla 
> 
> Dobit cemo Peg peregova kolica 3u1, ali su starija od 6 god., tako da to jaje ne dolazi u obzir. 
> Razmisljala sam o njihovom novom jajetu, ali sumnjam da ide u staru konstrukciju kolica (to jos trebam provjeriti), a i nisam cula neke hvale o njihovim AS, nesto kao da novorodjence zauzme cudan polozaj u njima?


Ja imam PP switch kolica stara 10 godina i 2 godine staro jaje normalno paše na kolica. Ja prezadovoljna. :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Pls, moze link na jaje? Tnx!

----------


## Cathy

> Pls, moze link na jaje? Tnx!


Pa normalno PP jaje. 
http://www.mojabeba.hr/hrvatski/bran...iaggio-sl_112/

----------


## Optimist

Joj, sorry, tnx, tek proucavamo i trazimo pa sam mislila da ima vise modela.

----------


## Cathy

> Joj, sorry, tnx, tek proucavamo i trazimo pa sam mislila da ima vise modela.


Imaš dvije vrste baze za jaje, sa i bez isofixa.

----------


## Cathy

> Joj, sorry, tnx, tek proucavamo i trazimo pa sam mislila da ima vise modela.


I ja proučavam upravo, ali veću, i koma je za odlučiti se kaj uzeti. :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

> I ja proučavam upravo, ali veću, i koma je za odlučiti se kaj uzeti.


Joj, da. Previse informacija, ponuda...

----------


## Tincica03

Brevi lucky rabbit as? Ima tko??

----------


## biska

Evo i mene na temi. Imamo blizance, još malo 11 mjeseci, i brdo nedoumica uz nove as.
Imamo mali auto i kad prijeđemo iz jaja u neku as ja neću više stati s njima iza.

Prvo smo mislili uzeti as u kojima mogu biti unatrag bar do 15 mj ako ne i sve 4 godine ali jako me muči što ću teško doprijeti do njih s prednjeg sjedala.

Druga nedoumica - djecu i mene često deda vozika u svom autu po doktorima, vježbicama i inim obavezama, a njegov je auto stariji i većina novijih as s isofixom nejde u taj auto.

Kakva su vaša iskustva s nedoumicom 1? Je li koja bila u sličnoj situaciji i kako ju je riješila? Moji malci ok reagiraju na as, curka povremeno treba pomoć pri uspavljivanju ili razonodu kad se ona prva probudi a brat još spava.

Glede druge nedoumice - čini mi se suludo kupovati 4 as! Uzela bi 2 dobre, al onda moram kupiti neke tipa MC Tobi ili Romer King 2, a one su mi u odnosu na ove novije kao neki dinosauri. Ili ipak nisu?

----------


## Cathy

> Evo i mene na temi. Imamo blizance, još malo 11 mjeseci, i brdo nedoumica uz nove as.
> Imamo mali auto i kad prijeđemo iz jaja u neku as ja neću više stati s njima iza.
> 
> Prvo smo mislili uzeti as u kojima mogu biti unatrag bar do 15 mj ako ne i sve 4 godine ali jako me muči što ću teško doprijeti do njih s prednjeg sjedala.
> 
> Druga nedoumica - djecu i mene često deda vozika u svom autu po doktorima, vježbicama i inim obavezama, a njegov je auto stariji i većina novijih as s isofixom nejde u taj auto.
> 
> Kakva su vaša iskustva s nedoumicom 1? Je li koja bila u sličnoj situaciji i kako ju je riješila? Moji malci ok reagiraju na as, curka povremeno treba pomoć pri uspavljivanju ili razonodu kad se ona prva probudi a brat još spava.
> 
> Glede druge nedoumice - čini mi se suludo kupovati 4 as! Uzela bi 2 dobre, al onda moram kupiti neke tipa MC Tobi ili Romer King 2, a one su mi u odnosu na ove novije kao neki dinosauri. Ili ipak nisu?


Pogledaj Joie u Magic baby dućanu. Imaju i sa i bez isofixa a u kontra smjeru.

----------


## Jadranka

A zar ne moze sjedalica koja ima isofix u auto koji nema isofix. Ti nastavci za isofix ne moraju uopce bit izvuceni, koliko se meni cini.

----------


## Cathy

> A zar ne moze sjedalica koja ima isofix u auto koji nema isofix. Ti nastavci za isofix ne moraju uopce bit izvuceni, koliko se meni cini.


A kako ćeš ju smontirati? Joie imaš ili remen ili isofix. Mislim da nema sa oboje.

----------


## Jadranka

Pa zar se ne montira s pojasom od auta? S tim da ja sad kad pricam o temi vise razmisljam o ovoj 18+ stolici. A ovdje je, sad ipak pretpostavljam, rijec o onima koje kad imaju isofix, imaju i postolje.

----------


## Cathy

> Pa zar se ne montira s pojasom od auta? S tim da ja sad kad pricam o temi vise razmisljam o ovoj 18+ stolici. A ovdje je, sad ipak pretpostavljam, rijec o onima koje kad imaju isofix, imaju i postolje.


Ova ide sa pojasevima:https://www.magicbaby.hr/joie-autosj...ges-ember.html
Ova sa pojasom i isofixom čini mi se:https:https://www.magicbaby.hr/joie-autosj...rk-pewter.html
Ova sa isofixom:https://www.magicbaby.hr/joie-autosj...-pavement.html
valjda sam dobro linkala.

----------


## martinaP

> Evo i mene na temi. Imamo blizance, još malo 11 mjeseci, i brdo nedoumica uz nove as.
> Imamo mali auto i kad prijeđemo iz jaja u neku as ja neću više stati s njima iza.
> 
> Prvo smo mislili uzeti as u kojima mogu biti unatrag bar do 15 mj ako ne i sve 4 godine ali jako me muči što ću teško doprijeti do njih s prednjeg sjedala.
> 
> Druga nedoumica - djecu i mene često deda vozika u svom autu po doktorima, vježbicama i inim obavezama, a njegov je auto stariji i većina novijih as s isofixom nejde u taj auto.
> 
> Kakva su vaša iskustva s nedoumicom 1? Je li koja bila u sličnoj situaciji i kako ju je riješila? Moji malci ok reagiraju na as, curka povremeno treba pomoć pri uspavljivanju ili razonodu kad se ona prva probudi a brat još spava.
> 
> Glede druge nedoumice - čini mi se suludo kupovati 4 as! Uzela bi 2 dobre, al onda moram kupiti neke tipa MC Tobi ili Romer King 2, a one su mi u odnosu na ove novije kao neki dinosauri. Ili ipak nisu?


Za Tobi ili Romer king ti jos nemaju uvjete (15 mj, 10 kg i samostalan hod) . Ako ce ti moci tako dugo biti u jaju, onda ih mozes birati. Meni osobno King bi i dan-danas bio izbor (dva put sam je imala), ali vec sad joj je jaje knap i trazim neku u kontra smjeru.

----------


## biska

Hvala Cathy!
MartinaP, ne mislim ih još neko vrijeme micati iz jaja (imamo još lufta) ali ne želim kupovati as u zadnji čas. Super mi je pročitati da si bila zadovoljna s Kingom!

----------


## Cathy

> Za Tobi ili Romer king ti jos nemaju uvjete (15 mj, 10 kg i samostalan hod) . Ako ce ti moci tako dugo biti u jaju, onda ih mozes birati. Meni osobno King bi i dan-danas bio izbor (dva put sam je imala), ali vec sad joj je jaje knap i trazim neku u kontra smjeru.


Koliko vidim ni Tobi ni King ne mogu ići u kontra smjer, a trenutne smjernice su da je dijete što duže okrenuto od smjera vožnje.

----------


## biska

Znam Cathy, ja bi ih u obrnutom smjeru najradije držala do 4 godine jer je sigurnost naizmjerno bolja no onda ja uopće neću moći do njih s prednjeg sjedala a iza neću stati jer imamo mali auto. Zato su mi tvoji prijedlozi odlični, jer ako baš zagusti mogu jednog ili oboje okrenuti prema naprijed i zabaviti ib

----------


## Cathy

> Znam Cathy, ja bi ih u obrnutom smjeru najradije držala do 4 godine jer je sigurnost naizmjerno bolja no onda ja uopće neću moći do njih s prednjeg sjedala a iza neću stati jer imamo mali auto. Zato su mi tvoji prijedlozi odlični, jer ako baš zagusti mogu jednog ili oboje okrenuti prema naprijed i zabaviti ib


A kaj imate? Koji auto? I koliko vrata?

----------


## biska

Citroen C3, 5 vrata.

----------


## Cathy

> Citroen C3, 5 vrata.


Pa onda ti nije problem kontra smijer. Ja sam mislila da imaš troja vrata. I ne moraš biti sa njima otraga, kupi ogledala. Ja imam tako. :Smile: 
Nešto ovakvo: https://www.magicbaby.hr/safety-1st-...dzor-bebe.html
Ja imam sa gumicom pa stavim na stražnji naslon.

----------


## biska

Evo sad sam malo detaljnije prosurfala o Joie as-ama. Every stage je na lošem glasu ali je kod Stages bolja situacija. Navodno je prije nekoliko godina bila loše ocijenjena za bočnu zaštitu, ali su popravili na novijim modelima. Ako sam dobro razumjela, Stages isofix ima bazu uključenu u cijenu ili krivo iščitavam?
Ova as bi trebala i u dedin auto ići jer on ima pripremu za isofix, ali nema onaj tether iza.

----------


## Cathy

> Evo sad sam malo detaljnije prosurfala o Joie as-ama. Every stage je na lošem glasu ali je kod Stages bolja situacija. Navodno je prije nekoliko godina bila loše ocijenjena za bočnu zaštitu, ali su popravili na novijim modelima. Ako sam dobro razumjela, Stages isofix ima bazu uključenu u cijenu ili krivo iščitavam?
> Ova as bi trebala i u dedin auto ići jer on ima pripremu za isofix, ali nema onaj tether iza.


Baza je uključena i ne treba top teether jer ima nogu.
Jel deda ima kukice za isofix?

----------


## biska

Ima, ima!

----------


## Cathy

> Ima, ima!


Pa onda ti nije nikakav problem. Ako si u Zagrebu u Magic baby dućanu daju isprobati autosjedalicu. Obično popodne kada su dvije prodavačice u dućanu.

----------


## biska

Spremamo se sutra u CC One, vidim da ju imaju dostupnu tamo. Ako sve bude ok možemo ju odmah početi koristiti!

----------


## Cathy

> Spremamo se sutra u CC One, vidim da ju imaju dostupnu tamo. Ako sve bude ok možemo ju odmah početi koristiti!


Sutra bi trebala biti žuta srijeda, tako da bude možda i popust. :Smile:

----------


## biska

Već je sad na 20% popusta, al ako bude još dodatnog popusta, ono, nećemo se žaliti  :Wink:

----------


## Cathy

> Već je sad na 20% popusta, al ako bude još dodatnog popusta, ono, nećemo se žaliti


Ovo je bolje, jer je na sve 15%, a popusti se ne zbrajaju.

----------


## biska

Samo da javim rasplet, uzeli smo Joie spin 360
https://www.magicbaby.hr/joie-autosj...one-black.html
dobili 15% popusta povodom Žute srijede i 5% povodom blizanaštva, odmah ih montirali i odvezli se sretni i zadovoljni u sumrak.
As se lako montira, rotira se na bazi za 360 stupnjeva što fakat olakšava utovar i istovar djece  :Smile: , ide nam u oba auta, nismo bankrotirali i mogu ih voziti unatrag  :Smile: 

Hvala Cathy na podršci i prijedlozima!

----------


## Cathy

> Samo da javim rasplet, uzeli smo Joie spin 360
> https://www.magicbaby.hr/joie-autosj...one-black.html
> dobili 15% popusta povodom Žute srijede i 5% povodom blizanaštva, odmah ih montirali i odvezli se sretni i zadovoljni u sumrak.
> As se lako montira, rotira se na bazi za 360 stupnjeva što fakat olakšava utovar i istovar djece , ide nam u oba auta, nismo bankrotirali i mogu ih voziti unatrag 
> 
> Hvala Cathy na podršci i prijedlozima!


Baš mi je drago.  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Samo da javim rasplet, uzeli smo Joie spin 360
> https://www.magicbaby.hr/joie-autosj...one-black.html
> dobili 15% popusta povodom Žute srijede i 5% povodom blizanaštva, odmah ih montirali i odvezli se sretni i zadovoljni u sumrak.
> As se lako montira, rotira se na bazi za 360 stupnjeva što fakat olakšava utovar i istovar djece , ide nam u oba auta, nismo bankrotirali i mogu ih voziti unatrag 
> 
> Hvala Cathy na podršci i prijedlozima!


Biska kako si zadovoljna sa sjedalicom??

----------


## leptirići

> Biska kako si zadovoljna sa sjedalicom??


Evo ja imam istu, i odlicna je, lako se montira u auto, full prakticno jer se okrece za 360 stupnjeva pa je dijete lako stavit i izvadit van.
I sto je najvaznije mislim da je skroz udobna, jer se dijete uopce ne buni.

----------


## sara79

> Evo ja imam istu, i odlicna je, lako se montira u auto, full prakticno jer se okrece za 360 stupnjeva pa je dijete lako stavit i izvadit van.
> I sto je najvaznije mislim da je skroz udobna, jer se dijete uopce ne buni.


E super hvala ti puno.
Daj mi reci jos kakvo je stanje sto se tice znojenja? Jel ima kakva navlaka za kupiti ili nije potrebno?
Trenutno imamo maxi cosi pebble i jako se znojila u njoj.
Al jos cemo ju koristiti dok bude mogla naravno.
Ovo se informiram sada da ne bude u zadnji cas pa ako ulovimo i nekakvu akciju  :Wink:

----------


## Cathy

> E super hvala ti puno.
> Daj mi reci jos kakvo je stanje sto se tice znojenja? Jel ima kakva navlaka za kupiti ili nije potrebno?
> Trenutno imamo maxi cosi pebble i jako se znojila u njoj.
> Al jos cemo ju koristiti dok bude mogla naravno.
> Ovo se informiram sada da ne bude u zadnji cas pa ako ulovimo i nekakvu akciju


Za Joie koliko znam ne postoje ljetne navlake.

----------


## leptirići

Pa ispod glavice je bio znojan, sad on se inace jaki znoji.
Kod nas nema navlake, al znam da sam nasla ma nekoj stranici vani i bila je oko 450 kn

----------


## leptirići

https://janabebe.com/en/cover-for-joie-spin-360.html

----------


## sara79

Hvati ti puno puno...neizmjerno si mi pomogla.
Tako je i kod nas, glavica se znoji.

----------


## Cathy

> Pa ispod glavice je bio znojan, sad on se inace jaki znoji.
> Kod nas nema navlake, al znam da sam nasla ma nekoj stranici vani i bila je oko 450 kn


Koliko ja znam na sjedalicu ne smije ništa što proizvođać nije odobrio.
Možda se javi koja savjetnica.  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Trebam preporuku za AS na pojaseve, da ide u oba smjera (cura uskoro puni godinu dana, al ne hoda i neće tako skoro), i da paše na sportska sjedala. Ovo potonje mi je glavni problem. 
Planiram isprobati u samom autu prije kupovine jer me strah i duljine pojaseva, ali bih prije toga suzila izbor na par komada. Da ne iznosim 15 sjedalica iz dućana i isprobavam jednu po jednu. Fala!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rahela

Izbor možeš suziti guglanjem
Ja više nemam pojma o novim modelima sjedalica, a i kad sam bila skroz u tome, pravilo je bilo da savjetnica ne preporučuje proizvođače.
Dakle, tražiš kombiniranu sjedalicu koja može do 18 u suprotnom smjeru.
Ne može ih biti previše.
Suzi izbor i po cijeni, a onda u dućan u obavezno isprobavanja sa djetetom i u autu. 

Poslano sa mog SNE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Cathy

> Trebam preporuku za AS na pojaseve, da ide u oba smjera (cura uskoro puni godinu dana, al ne hoda i neće tako skoro), i da paše na sportska sjedala. Ovo potonje mi je glavni problem. 
> Planiram isprobati u samom autu prije kupovine jer me strah i duljine pojaseva, ali bih prije toga suzila izbor na par komada. Da ne iznosim 15 sjedalica iz dućana i isprobavam jednu po jednu. Fala!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pitaj ovdje: https://www.facebook.com/groups/savj...tosjedalicama/

----------


## eryngium

> Izbor možeš suziti guglanjem
> Ja više nemam pojma o novim modelima sjedalica, a i kad sam bila skroz u tome, pravilo je bilo da savjetnica ne preporučuje proizvođače.
> Dakle, tražiš kombiniranu sjedalicu koja može do 18 u suprotnom smjeru.
> Ne može ih biti previše.
> Suzi izbor i po cijeni, a onda u dućan u obavezno isprobavanja sa djetetom i u autu. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SNE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk


Mmm da, google je bio skoro pa beskoristan. Osim što je postalo jasno da će biti problem zbog sjedala suzilo mi je izbor ravno nula. 
Nadala sam se nečijem konkretnom iskustvu sa sportskim sicevima i sjedalicom koja zadovoljava sve kriterije. Trebala sam započeti post s "ima li tko iskustva, a ne molim preporuku".
Probat ću na fb. Tnx!


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rahela

Da, na FB u Rodinoj grupi bi mogla imati malo više sreće, ali savjetnica će ti i tamo reći otprilike isto što i ja ovdje.
Možda ipak bude netko sa sportskim sjedalima u autu, pa konkretno iskustvo... 

Poslano sa mog SNE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

Na pojaseve, u oba smjera, do 18 kg u suprotnom mogu Joie stages, every stage, verso (ali verso moze u smjer voznje tek sa 4 god i 15 kg kao buster s naslonom). Moze i klippan triofix (9-36),  ima bazu koja ide na pojas ili isofix, ali ga nema na hrvatskom trzistu.

Na pojas su i sjedalice do 25 kg samo u suptotnom (Axkid minikid, Besafe izi plus). Imaju i donje tethere.

Mislim da na pojas moze i MC Beryl. Ona je samo do 13 kg u suprotnom smjeru, a u smjeru voznje ima svoje pojaseve do 25 kg.

Britax multitech III je 9-25 u oba smjera, na pojaseve i donje tethere.

----------


## martinaP

A za sportska sjedala bojim se da nema nacina nego probati.

----------


## eryngium

Hvala puno!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Na pojaseve u oba smjera ali samo do 13 kg u suprotnom je i Chicco cosmos. 

Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mila84

Cure dobila sam preporuku za as koju ste tu spominjale joie spin 360. E sad moj bebac ima tri i pol mjeseca,trenutno se jako malo vozimo ali cemo putovati za neka 3-4 mjeseca. Ljudi koji su mi ju preporucili kazu da u nju moze i mala beba jer je nagnuta, sto vi mislite o tome? Mislila sam mu kupiti jaje za do nekih godinu dana pa onda as ali kazu da nema potrebe i da je ovo sigurno...?

----------


## Cathy

> Cure dobila sam preporuku za as koju ste tu spominjale joie spin 360. E sad moj bebac ima tri i pol mjeseca,trenutno se jako malo vozimo ali cemo putovati za neka 3-4 mjeseca. Ljudi koji su mi ju preporucili kazu da u nju moze i mala beba jer je nagnuta, sto vi mislite o tome? Mislila sam mu kupiti jaje za do nekih godinu dana pa onda as ali kazu da nema potrebe i da je ovo sigurno...?


Mislim da ti je jaje do godinu dana najbolja opcija, ali pitaj i ovdje:https://www.facebook.com/groups/savj...tosjedalicama/

----------


## Josipa87

Jeste li zadovoljni s As. Na par mjesta sam pročitala da beba nema dovoljno mjesta za nogice. Je li je mogu koristiti odmah iz bolnice za novorođenče jer nismo nabavljali jaje, obzirom da planiramo uzet AS 0+ a nekako se bojim da ipak nije praktično za novorođenče. Nisam baš vidjela da se prekticira izlazak iz bolnice u AS iako se preporučuje. Imamo reno megan i citoren c2, nadam se da sjedalica može u oba auta?

----------


## snjeskica

Cure dal tko kupovao u zadnje 2 godine maxi cosi sjedalicu, da ima račun i posalje mi sliku istog, imala prometnu s djetetom i trazi ne osiguranje jer zelim da se i to plati ako moze

----------

